# Formater une partition en NTFS depuis osx



## AppleSpirit (8 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour

J'ai deux partition sur mon disque dur, sur la première j'ai osx snow leopard, sur la deuxième j'ai une partition créée par Bootcamp en vue d'y installer Windows 7. 

Or il se trouve que Bootcamp a créé la partition dans un format que windows 7 n'accepte pas pour s'installer. Windows 7 veut du NTFS.

Dès lors comment je fais pour formater en NTFS la partition destinée à recevoir windows 7 ?


----------



## twinworld (8 Octobre 2010)

soit vous formatez d'abord en FAT32, puis lors de la procédure d'installation vous demandez à formater en NTFS, soit vous achetez et installez NTFSforMac et vous pourrez ainsi formater directement en NTFS.


----------



## AppleSpirit (8 Octobre 2010)

désolé mais je suis pas un geek moi je ne comprends rien. Il faut tout me dire dans le détail tout ce qui est jargon je pige pas. 

1. Comment je fais pour formater en fat32 ?

2. Est-ce que je dois d'abord créer une 2e partition via bootcamp et ensuite formater en fat32 ?

3. En ce moment utilitaire de disque me dit que ma partition boot camp est en format MS-DOS (FAT) est-ce que c'est du fat32 ?

4. Tous les formats que me propose utilitaire de disque sont tous des formats mac os sauf un seul format qui est du MS-DOS (FAT) donc je ne vois nulle part du fat32. 

5. lors de la procédure d'installation, nulle part je n'ai la possibilité de formater en NTFS.

Je fais quoi moi concrètement ?


----------



## twinworld (8 Octobre 2010)

alors je ne suis pas un geek non plus. Je sais seulement utiliser un peu Google. 

oui, FAT et FAT32, c'est pareil. Donc vous avez bien formaté votre partition en FAT32. Comme vous l'avez constaté, c'est le seul format MS-DOS, donc reconnu par Windows. La première fois que que j'ai installé Windows, j'ai d'abord passé par le MS-DOS FAT32. J'ai eu des difficultés ensuite à finaliser l'installation (je vous laisse faire la recherche - au moyen de l'outil de recherche avancée - des deux fils où j'ai expliqué comment j'ai résolu le problème). C'est pour ça que la seconde fois que j'ai installé Windows (suite à un changement de disque dur), j'ai préféré acheter et installer NTFSforMac. Et là, j'ai mis 10 minutes pour tout faire.


----------



## lepetitpiero (8 Octobre 2010)

oui le ms dos ( fat) c'est du fat 32

pour formater en NTFS tu peux le faire depuis un DVD d'install de windows ( il faut démarrer sur le DVD) 
une fois ue tu as démarer sur le DVD de windows tu dois cliquer sur option puis formater la partition fat32 en NTS alors tu pouras installer win7

voir là http://www.focusmac.com/guide-installation-windows-7-sur-mac.html et en video http://protuts.net/installer-windows-7-boot-camp-macos-x/


----------



## AppleSpirit (8 Octobre 2010)

Bon je viens d'installer la version d'essai de 10 jours de NTFSformac.

Maintenant il me reste à comprendre comment je vais m'y prendre pour formater ma partition en NTFS via ce logiciel.


----------



## lepetitpiero (8 Octobre 2010)

c'était pas la peine... voir mon poste du dessus


----------



## twinworld (8 Octobre 2010)

AppleSpirit a dit:


> Maintenant il me reste à comprendre comment je vais m'y prendre pour formater ma partition en NTFS via ce logiciel.


c'est tout simple, il suffit de lancer l'application et de suivre les instructions. Mais je dois dire que je suis quand même étonné que vous éprouviez autant de peine pour ce genre de procédure, car j'ai lu dans un autre fil que vous alliez faire de dépannage informatique. 

Bonne chance en tout cas.


----------



## AppleSpirit (8 Octobre 2010)

pour démarrer depuis le DVD de windows j'appuie sur alt pendant l'allumage du mac c'est ça ? Ou est-ce que c'est un autre bouton ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h03 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h02 ----------

twin c'est possible d'arrêter de me vouvoyer ?


----------



## twinworld (8 Octobre 2010)

AppleSpirit a dit:


> twin c'est possible d'arrêter de me vouvoyer ?


non, je vouvoie tout le monde ici. Faut pas le prendre pour vous


----------



## AppleSpirit (8 Octobre 2010)

quoi qu'il en soit twinworld, apparemment il ne s'agissait pas de "lancer" l'application comme vous dites mais de simplement ne rien faire avec cette application après l'avoir installée et simplement ouvrir utilitaire de disque. Maintenant en effet on me propose deux format supplémentaires, à savoir : windows NT et windows NT (compressed). Le quel je dois choisir entre les deux ?

Vous voyez monsieur Twin moi je suis un gros nul et je serai pas capable de faire de dépannage informatique, toutefois lorsque je vois que vous me dites de lancer l'application pour réaliser l'opération nécessaire je me dois de constater que vous me demandez de faire une opération qui n'existe pas puisqu'il n'est pas possible de "lancer NTFSformac". De plus vous ne m'avez pas dit qu'il fallait qu'ensuite j'utilise utilitaire de disque. 

Vous voyez certains sont nuls en informatique mais ont de la pédagogie, ils se mettent à la place de celui qui ne comprend pas. D'autres sont geek et souffrent quelque part d'une certaine forme d'autisme.


----------



## twinworld (8 Octobre 2010)

AppleSpirit a dit:


> quoi qu'il en soit twinworld,


non non, y a pas besoin de me remercier de vous avoir mis sur la piste...  
bonne continuation.


----------



## AppleSpirit (8 Octobre 2010)

oui je vous remercie et je suis actuellement en train d'installer windows. 

donc quoi qu'il en soit toute ma reconnaissance.

c'est juste regrettable de décourager qqn qui va se lancer dans un nouveau boulot. je trouve que c'est un peu méprisant comme attitude. mais c'est oublié voilà. 

bonne route et merci

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h47 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h19 ----------

voilà l'installation s'est entre guillemets terminée et résultat un écran noir disant d'appuyer sur n'importe quel touche pour démarrer du cd-rom et rien qui se passe pendant de longues minutes si je n'appuie sur aucune touche.

si par contre j'appuie sur une touche, il ne se passe quand même rien

j'ai alors forcé l'extinction du mac puis l'ai redémarré en appuyant sur atl, ensuite je clique sur windows et résultat : un écran noir où rien ne se passe hormis un trait blanc qui clignote en haut à gauche de l'écran. impossible de taper quoi que ce soit...

où est l'intoxe ? j'ai formaté dans le mauvais format ? il ne me semble pas avoir fauté ....

il faut que je choisisse le format windows compressé à la place ?


----------



## lepetitpiero (8 Octobre 2010)

tu installes win sur quel modèle de mac ? si c'est un imac 27"  ou 21,5" il y a une procédure "spéciale" pour l'installation de windows ( problème de drivers) http://support.apple.com/kb/TS3173?viewlocale=fr_FR


----------



## AppleSpirit (8 Octobre 2010)

je suis sur un macbook pro unibody 15 pouces acheté en avril 2009 (sur mon apple care c'est marqué macbook pro unibody late 2008).

mais est-ce que le format windows NT (compressed) c'est du NTFS ?


----------



## bompi (9 Octobre 2010)

Cette passionnante discussion n'a pas vraiment sa place dans OS X donc elle est déplacée dans Ouinedoze sur Mac.
On peut raisonnablement penser que la réponse à la question est oui. Quoique 'compressed' ne devrait pas être obligatoire (mais j'en suis resté aux versions précédentes).


----------



## AppleSpirit (6 Novembre 2010)

Est-ce qu'il existe un autre logiciel que ntfsformac qui ait la même fonction et qui soit gratuit ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h10 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h55 ----------

Réponse : ntfs-3g


----------

